# Stupid things I have seen people do ..



## OldsnowboarderME (Nov 5, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## tcharron (Nov 5, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am sure we have seen people do stupid things like: People who touch a burner on a stove to determine  if it is HOT ...



My most famous.  Move up in the lift line because the people in front of you moved up.  Unfortunately, they'd moved up to get ON THE LIFT.  :-D

Mass hysteria ensued as the girls went to sit down on the lift chair that I was quite suprised my arse was now on.  They all made sure to steer clear of me the rest of the day.  I felt horrid, but my friends never let me hear the end of it.


----------



## MarkC (Nov 5, 2007)

I have see a lift operator come down from the top for a break and forget to get off at the bottom.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2007)

At Loon, observed:  talking on a cell phone, held in hand, while skiing top to bottom. Musta been a helluva good (or bad) conversation.  Maybe it was his boss....  Great way to ruin a ski day.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2007)

Forgot to close the bar on the ski rack atop the car after a hard day's skiing.
Realizing it only when I get up to speed on I-93 and catch a glimpse of my bud's ski's launching into outerspace.  Landing, they were perfectly hurdled between the tires of an 18-wheeler at 65mph.  Got them back safe and sound, but I was so embarassed and feeling so guilty I bought him a new ski bag.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 5, 2007)

Saw something similar at Cannon, some guy, sliding slowly in the middle of Big Link and talking on his cell phone.  

Don't worry about anyone else on the trail, we'll just go around you!

Dope.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 5, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am sure we have seen people do stupid things like: People who touch a burner on a stove to determine  if it is HOT ...



I have you beat, by far.  (Stupid people help keep my job secure.)

The homeowner who tried to kill the ants under his shed with a blow torch :flame:   He did suceed in killing the ants.

Many others.  (Way too many "my cell phone is more important than my driving" to even comprehend.)


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I had intended to put this thread in the other forums miscellaneous discussions..


 
I saw a guy put a thread in the skiing section that should have been in miscellaneous. :razz:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have been waiting for that one.. I figured Marc would have jump on it first ..


 
He must be walking to goat. :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> He must be walking to goat. :lol:



TO goat at Stowe? or walking his pet goat?:razz:

I have done the move up for the chair when it wasnt my turn, or even when there was a group of 4 of us skiing all day riding the quads then come up to a triple and try and put 4 people on it.  Lifties don't always catch it as we found out......:dunce:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2007)

Drove into a parking garage with the mountain bike still in the rack. Stopped as soon as did it. No real damage, just pushed the rack back along the rain gutter.


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Drove into a parking garage with the mountain bike still in the rack. Stopped as soon as did it. No real damage, just pushed the rack back along the rain gutter.



Heard a similar one today. I had a customers car in for a trans overhaul so she used her husbands van. Aparently with the roof rack it hit in the parking garage. She said she was wondering what that noise was!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 5, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Drove into a parking garage with the mountain bike still in the rack. Stopped as soon as did it. No real damage, just pushed the rack back along the rain gutter.



I did that with my kayaks on my roof.  The siding is still dented from where they impacted.

When my family used to have our Suburban, we went on a vacation to Ottawa.  The hotel only had a garage, and well my mom nearly got it stuck.  Wedged it into the concrete cieling pretty good....:blink:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Walked out of the base lodge, skis in hand.  I was in a bit of a hurry.  Dropped the skis on the snow, clicked in.  Started toward the lift.  Something didn't feel quite right... felt loose and no support.  Looked down to find my hiking boots still on my feet.  Ooops!  

So much for getting first tracks that day!


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 5, 2007)

At someplace,w/ my bud who now resides in CO, this woman directly in front of us in the lift line, next to be loaded blurts out "STOP THE LIFT STOP THE LIFT !!!" .  After the liftey had complied said women realized  the party in front of her was in fact 4 people loading a quad, not a triple ... yeah I really hate when the lift stops


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've seen management at every place I've ever worked do more staggeringly stupid things than I can count.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 6, 2007)

My Dad was clearing the driveway after a snow storm. He stopped the snow blower behind his truck to clear off the truck and move it out of the way. When he went to back up he thought he was hung up on a snow bank so he pulled forward to get some speed. When he put it in reverse he ran over the snow blower. Totaled the snow blower, broke a brake line on the truck, and wounded his pride.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am waiting at a light coming out of a supermarket parking lot and the road has some incline to it. The person ahead of me must have not been used to driving a manual transmission and rolled back into me when the light turned to green. The person got out of the car to check the damage and complained that I hadn't given them enough room to roll back ... :-o


I hope your insurance worked out OK on that one...the person could have accused you of rear-ending him/her. :roll:


----------



## catskills (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw a guy with head metal skis, loading a chair lift.  No wait.  At some point he got one ski stuck behind the chair and the chair snapped the ski in two places.  The chair lift operator never stopped the lift.  He continued to ride up the mountain with one ski on.  *The other ski boot only had a 4 inch section of the ski left dangling by the run away strap. * Everyone in the lift line thought that was funny. Yes that was many years ago before ski brakes


----------



## Rushski (Nov 6, 2007)

When I was young and doing The Billerica Ski Club Youth ski program, believe it was 8th grade, 1983 at Pat's Peak.

One of the hundreds of pre-early teens that I knew was spotted wearing his ski boots on the wrong feet.  He tried to act cool and said they were comfortable.  Doubt they were and it was funny looking down and seeing the buckles on the inside...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 6, 2007)

Saw a girl learning to snowboard stay on the lift as it rounded and intentionally trip the break so the lift stopped. She did this because she was afraid she'd fall if she tried to get off normally.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 6, 2007)

Turning down 2 girls at the same time on a business trip...I was engaged


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

Mark_151 said:


> I've seen management at every place I've ever worked do more staggeringly stupid things than I can count.




On a similiar note of seeing stupid things.....watching POWDR trying to run Killington these past few months!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> On a similiar note of seeing stupid things.....watching POWDR trying to run Killington these past few months!



Look...

Killington hasn't even been open for skiing yet.

There must be a few people who are patient and interested enough to give them the chance to actually provide some skiing before calling them stupid. 

Frankly, the only apparently stupid thing POWDR has done so far is to buy Killington and put up with everyone's abuse for the past 6 months.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Look...
> 
> Killington hasn't even been open for skiing yet.
> 
> ...



When most of your press releases involve disclosure of shorter seasons, lift/trail/lodge closures mid-week, increased ski program costs, instead of how they plan to offer up an improved skiing experience, I'm sorry but especially in this competitve ski market where Killington is lagging behind in tangible off season improvements to the other former ASC resorts, their actions are lacking and seem to go directly against what the core customer that made Killington what it is wants, and bottom line its easier to retain a long term customer than create a long term customer.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> When most of your press releases involve disclosure of shorter seasons, lift/trail/lodge closures mid-week, increased ski program costs, instead of how they plan to offer up an improved skiing experience, I'm sorry but especially in this competitve ski market where Killington is lagging behind in tangible off season improvements to the other former ASC resorts, their actions are lacking and seem to go directly against what the core customer that made Killington what it is wants, and bottom line its easier to retain a long term customer than create a long term customer.



Short version of your answer is that you are not patient and won't give them a chance.

And that's fine. And remember, I only stir the pot. I am not defending POWDR or Killington. 

And I'm no Killington regular, nor am I a property owner there. I am blissfully ignorant of the feelings some are experiencing. But I know plenty of Killington regulars who do own there, some who just bought or upgraded. Some are my neighbors. And they do not think like you do. Not at all.

So I continue to wait to see the resort open to judge how it will be operated. And for the other shoe that may drop at the former ASC resorts you say are doing all these wonderful things. Because none of that really matters to me.

To me, it is ALL ABOUT THE SNOW AND THE SKIING. And so far nobody has blown me away with either of those 2 services.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2007)

I've seen people hijack threads with discussions on ski ownership changes and their impacts...:razz::razz::razz:

:wink:

(runs and hides)


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2007)

No sir, do not run.

I am done.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Short version of your answer is that you are not patient and won't give them a chance.
> 
> And that's fine. And remember, I only stir the pot. I am not defending POWDR or Killington.
> 
> ...




It just seems plan dumb to me that as a new owner that spent a bunch of $$ and bought an icon that just about anyone who's ever skied/riden in the East is aware of, including its reputation for 1st to open/last to close, and then one of the first thing you do is announce that one of the key elements that defined Killington and built its reputation is now gone.

Seriously,  how good a move is it that Killington ISN'T in the mix right now for whose going to be open this weekend????  Especially with most skiers/riders not aware of all the changes in ownership this off season, all they'll see is the other ski areas that will be open this weekend advertising and wonder why the staple of Eastern early snow sliding isn't open yet.

Dumb move


----------



## tcharron (Nov 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> No sir, do not run.
> 
> I am done.



Yea, but he's not.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Seriously,  how good a move is it that Killington ISN'T in the mix right now for whose going to be open this weekend????  Especially with most skiers/riders not aware of all the changes in ownership this off season, all they'll see is the other ski areas that will be open this weekend advertising and wonder why the staple of Eastern early snow sliding isn't open yet.
> 
> Dumb move



even with all the weirdos on here, and the real die hards who would go to K, I doubt they seriously make up much of the amount of money that the mountain makes.  We have passes, or find ways to ski cheaper.  Plus the huge numbers of 5-10 day trips a year people that go there don't care if there is no early/late season.

As bad as you see these decisions by Powder, have you evaluated how it will actually affect them?  Or do you assume all people are like you, die hards who it may effect?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> even with all the weirdos on here, and the real die hards who would go to K, I doubt they seriously make up much of the amount of money that the mountain makes.  We have passes, or find ways to ski cheaper.  Plus the huge numbers of 5-10 day trips a year people that go there don't care if there is no early/late season.
> 
> As bad as you see these decisions by Powder, have you evaluated how it will actually affect them?  Or do you assume all people are like you, die hards who it may effect?



It's that 5 to 10 day a year crowd that will be affected by these descisons.  When the family with young kids who have been going to Killington since mom/dad were in college/early 20 somethings for a few long weekends a ski season call up and find that their per day childcare costs have almost doubled, that will atleast make them look elsewhere.  When the family who takes one non holiday ski week a year shows up and finds that Skyeship doesn't run to the base all week and the daily services at KBL are cut back mid week, that very well may have them NOT coming back the following season.  Remember the 5 to 10 day a skier generally will pay as much attention to off snow services as on snow quality.

Look, I realize that change needs to happen, and frankly am all for change in many circumstances, but from a business standpoint, in this very dynamic Eastern market where multiple new owners are making their new eastern aquistions very attractive to the consumer with many new things, Killington's short term plan of cutting back goes a long way to distinguishing themselves from the competition, and while it may not show too much this season, in all likelyhood it will question folks decison to return the following year.  

I think we can agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

Bumpity


----------



## billski (May 7, 2008)

Driving in Massachusetts.....


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bumpity



Cool, I'll stand by my rambles of my posts above from 6 months ago!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 7, 2008)

One of my favorite, "I couldn't make this stuff up" moments.....

A couple of years ago a client of mine calls saying that he has a new cat that adopted him. He'd like to bring the cat in to be checked out. Mind you, I had known this fellow for years. A wonderfully nice guy, but sort on the, shall we say "simple" side?

I'm watching as the guy pulls up later in his car in front of my office. He parks at the farthest end of the parking lot from the office entrance. He gets out of his car with a cat carrier. He sets what turns out to be an empty cat carrier on end in a parking space two removed from where his car sits. He walks back over to the car, opens the back door of the sedan and grabs the cat that apparently rode outside of the carrier. Loosely holding the cat, he walks back to the carrier. Realizing that he didn't open the front door of the on-end carrier, he reaches down to try to open the door. The cats sees the opportunity to scram and does just that. 

The cat winds up running to the opposite end of the parking lot and climbs a tree that sits behind the dumpster. Seeing this whole episode prompts me and two of my office staff to run outside to attemt to be of assistence. Four adults calling, pleading and attempting to coax the cat down from the tree are unrewarding. Finally, "Mr. Simple" decides that maybe if he shook the tree the cat would surrender and come down and possibly just walk into the office. The cat chose the "F-this" alternative and came shooting out of the tree only to disappear at warp speed into the wet-lands behind the office.

We gave up on trying to find the cat after hours of searching through some foul muck. Mr. Simple returned with treats, open cans of cat food, sardines and stuff that I'd rather not know what it was for several days, calling and pleading with the cat to come out of the swamp. No luck. I'm sure Mrs. Simple, who has her own story was part of his inspiration for the continued hunt.

A happy ending ensued. Some three-plus weeks later, the cat was discovered on The Simple's back porch, which is some 5-6 miles distant from my office.


----------



## billski (May 8, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am sure there several stupid things I did but I can't remember right now .. maybe GSS is right my memory is going.



Welcome to the "my memory is going"  club   I now hang my keys, cash and card around my neck.  Next year, the photo ID goes on me, along with a "if found, return me to xxx or call xyz"  badge.......

I've:
- forgotten to close the roof racks and watches how badly skis fly unassisted at 65mph
- left my poles in the snowbank next to the car
- dropped my keys on the floor of the Mansfield lodge after crawling in the lodge to rest from a wicked morning run.  Didn't notice until a half hour later.

You would think I would learn.  When I was in college, I learned to hang glide.  The fourth week, I went to the cliffs on a Sunday and everyone was pretty glum.  Turned out that one of the pilots was so excited to get airborne that he neglected to clip in, ran off the cliff with the kite.  Kite went up, he went down.  Didn't make it.   Triple-checking your equipment, no matter the activity became an obsession.  But I still lose my keys....


----------



## Mildcat (May 9, 2008)

billski said:


> - left my poles in the snowbank next to the car



Last month at Sugarloaf I leaned my poles against my car while I put my skis in and then drove off forgetting all about the poles.  Found a good deal for new poles on Ebay though.


----------



## Mapnut (May 9, 2008)

A long time ago, giving my car an oil change, I poured all 4 quarts of oil right through the engine before I realized I hadn't put the drain nut back.  Can't remember how I got to the store to buy more oil. Maybe I put the old oil back.


----------



## tjf67 (May 9, 2008)

A couple of years ago, I used to go and stay at my buddies house in Stowe and travel around for a week going to the different hills.  I decided that I wanted to go to NH to ski as I have never been.  Got up early and headed over.  I think it took about an hour and twenty minutes to get there.  I got all stoked.  Opened the thully and got my skiis.  Went and flipped open the back of the truck only to realize I left my ski bag at his house.   Still have not been skiing on any hills in NH.


----------



## Rushski (May 9, 2008)

Last summer when pulling the kayak out of the Concord River, saw a couple taking their rowboat with small motor out of the water.  Seems normal...  But the tires of the trailer never touched the water and he wasn't sure why he really had to put all his strength into crank the boat ont the trailer.

Weird thing was that he and his wife probably could have easily picked it up, it was so small and appeared to be fiberglass.  Also, they had a Chevy Avalanche which certainly could have dragged much more than this fancy dingy.

At least he didn't get his tires wet...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> A couple of years ago, I used to go and stay at my buddies house in Stowe and travel around for a week going to the different hills.  I decided that I wanted to go to NH to ski as I have never been.  Got up early and headed over.  I think it took about an hour and twenty minutes to get there.  I got all stoked.  Opened the thully and got my skiis.  Went and flipped open the back of the truck only to realize I left my ski bag at his house.   Still have not been skiing on any hills in NH.



You didn't rent?


----------



## tjf67 (May 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You didn't rent?




Ski boots?  Jacket/ pants/gloves/helmet.  you can't rent that stuff.

went back and skied half day at stowe


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 9, 2008)

Mapnut said:


> A long time ago, giving my car an oil change, I poured all 4 quarts of oil right through the engine before I realized I hadn't put the drain nut back.  Can't remember how I got to the store to buy more oil. Maybe I put the old oil back.



You're not alone in performing this!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> You're not alone in performing this!!



props for doing your own oil changes..For $19.99...I'll let the experts change my oil..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> props for doing your own oil changes..For $19.99...I'll let the experts change my oil..



I'd hesitate to call the shlubs at the $19.99 oil change places "experts".


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd hesitate to call the shlubs at the $19.99 oil change places "experts".



I'd down right refuse to call them experts...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd down right refuse to call them experts...




That's what they do for a living..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's what they do for a living..



At least for today. Tomorrow they may be the voice on the other end of the, "You want to supersize that?".


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's what they do for a living..



Does not make them a expert........


----------



## snoseek (May 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's what they do for a living..



Some are aspiring mechanics, some are stoned before they get out of bed. I'll do my own for under 10$ and spend the xtra $$$ on something else.


----------

